# Pioneer Elite Recievers



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

hey guys, i am planning to buy a pioneer elite sc 75, can you please tell me how the receiver is over all, the performance ?
i don't have a lot of knowledge about receivers so your help would be appreciated.
and also if you have any better suggestions, Budget is $1200.
Thank you


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Pranav said:


> hey guys, i am planning to buy a pioneer elite sc 75, can you please tell me how the receiver is over all, the performance ? i don't have a lot of knowledge about receivers so your help would be appreciated. and also if you have any better suggestions, Budget is $1200. Thank you


I personally don't nor have I ever owned a Pioneer but many members here seem to be happy with theirs. Asking for suggestions will most likely not help as many will recommend whatever it is that they own. I have owned mostly Yamaha's but now have an Onkyo tx-nr809 and have been pleased with it. With that budget you have lots of options and I would personally try and find one with Audyssey MultEQ XT32. That's just my opinion and again opinions on this subject will vary.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with JBrax with that budget you have lots of options and I would also stick to the XT32. The Denon x4000 I hear is solid and it's around your budget.


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

so Denon X4000 or Pioneer Elite Sc-75?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Pranav said:


> so Denon X4000 or Pioneer Elite Sc-75?


I would personally go with the Denon between those two.


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

cool. thanks a lot man.
Appreciate you're help, I'll go with the Denon x4000.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hold on a min, not so fast LOL.
The SC 75 uses class D amps and is a big step up from the Denon in that regard. I do agree that XT 32 is a nice plus but MMAC is not so bad. Having the THX certification on the pioneer is also very nice because it gives you some very useful processing modes. 
Are you going to be using more than one sub? Also what dimensions is your room? Is it closed off from other spaces and a true rectangle?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

As I said the Denon would be my preference. Regardless of room size, configuration, gear, and you get the idea. Just the same as I would choose Onkyo over the Pioneer. To the OP this is the differing opinions you'll encounter on the subject.


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL! ok.

the room is around 350sqft, its kind of a rectangle, both the walls will be little away from the floor standing speakers, not so close to the speakers.
mostly single sub.


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

ok, thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Jeff, you have good points  
I just think that the class D amps may be a big deal. What kind of speakers are you using Pranav?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You could always go with the Onkyo 818 it hasTHX processing and XT32 and it's cheaper than the Pioneer and Denon.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What speakers do you have? It might make a difference in what you spend on a reciever. :scratch:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Pioneer VSX-23 TXH and I am very pleased with it.
My brother has a Denon and he is quite happy with it too.
Many people swear by the Audessey but I have not experienced any issues with the MCAAC and it allows user adjustment of every parameter if you so desire.
My brother's Denon has a dynamic volume listening mode that he really likes a lot. I do not prefer it, but he always uses it...in any case it is an option on the Denon.
If I were shopping for an AVR I would look at features I would like to have:
Built in wireless.
Fully functional rear USB.
Front USB and HDMI not behind a flip down panel.
No blinding blue LEDs on the front.
Volume preset at turn on, would like each input to have its own preset volume.

While I am currently partial to Pioneer, I would not hesitate to switch brands if I liked the features on something else better.
As far as sound quality, I think they are all good, it's the features that differentiate the various AVRs.


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

i might put jamo speakers.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

While Jamo does have some nice speakers the low end models really are not very good.
Where are you located?
If you posted a budget I missed it, what is the budget?


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

i'm from bombay bro, its quite expensive here.
but i'm getting the avr from US, speakers i'll get it from bombay itself.
Customs is a bad scene so.
Speakers budget is around $1600. (100,000rs)
I got a demo of jamo speakers and i found them decent.
i.e Jamo S606.
Denon OR Pioneer ?
i have to order it in a couple of days so ASAP bro.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your getting the receiver from the US I would look at this one here
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...O-TX-NR929-9.2-Ch-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

is it better then pioneer elite 75 and denon x4000?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In my opinion yes, are you only using one sub?


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

yes, as a start up only one sub. i might upgrade it later.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The voltage in the US is nominally 120V 60Hz.
Make sure any electronics you get from here will work with your electricity.

As far as which AVR to get, I would probably get the Denon and second choice would be the Pioneer.
As I mentioned earlier Denon has some listening modes that might be useful. 
Pioneer is a solid product and uses class D amplification.
There is not much chatter on the forums about failures on either brand.

Lots of people like Onkyo, but they have had their issues.
Before anyone says it's because they sell more...I don't care if they do... and since there are NO sales figures available it may just be Onkyo fanboy urban legend that they sell significantly more than Denon.


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks a lot bro, i am going with the Denon x4000. I think the electricity is sorted because i got a ipod bose dock series III works perfectly fine.
thanks bro


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Just because a completely different product works is no indication this one will.
Check your voltage and frequency.
The US version of the Denon and Pioneer specify 120V 60hz only in the owners manual.
Onkyo 818 specifies 120V 60Hz for USA and 220-240V 50/60Hz for others, the manual does not specify if the same power supply is used in all units or if each region gets a different power supply.
The wrong voltage will damage the AVR.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

According to this website http://www.india-travel-agents.com/india-guide/power-and-voltage.html electricity in India is 240 Volts, alternating at 50 cycles per second. 
I think Tony has a Onkyo, maybe he can tell you if all of them are compatible with all voltages or not.
Of course you can use a transformer but it will need to be wattage rated high enough so the AVR is not limited on the input.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, you won't be able to use any of the receivers you like over there from the US unless you have the correct power converter transformer. 240v- 120v
None of the receivers have auto switching built into them for good reason as that would add to the cost and be counter productive.


----------



## Pranav (Apr 15, 2013)

okay, the voltage her is 240v, so i can use a voltage converter and use it ?
Because the difference between the US price and Indian Price of Denon X4000 is 500$.


----------

